# Missing lenses in lens correction list......



## dkperez (Mar 18, 2011)

This is NOT a question of not having a lens profile.  It's a question about the lens profile not always showing up.......

I captured some images using a Tamron 90mm macro lens.  In LR, I did the "Enable Profile Corrections" and selected "Tamron", and the 90mm SHOWS UP IN THE LIST.  Works perfectly.................

BUT, if I edit the image in CS5, make whatever changes I need to make, save the .psd file, and return to LR to make gross adjustments, I CANNOT get the same list of lenses from which to choose...  Instead of my long list of Tamron lenses, I ONLY HAVE THE CHOICE OF THE 28-75mm, and NONE of the other lenses can be listed or selected...

SO, I thought this was some odd glich, so I selected the image NEXT to the afflicted image, which was ALSO captured with the 90mm, AND the afflicted one, hit the "sync", checked the "Lens Corrections" box, and told it to sync the problem image...  NOPE...  STILL doesn't get the 90mm lens.....

The metadata for the problem image SAYS it's captured with the 90mm f2.8 and yet the lens correction absolutely won't let me select that lens......

Anybody know what's up?  Is LR limited to doing lens corrections only for RAW or .dng files?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 18, 2011)

The lens profiles are file specific and most are for RAW file format so they will not work for tiff, jpeg, psd.


----------



## dkperez (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahah!  OK, so I need to change my "pre hdr/hfr" preset so it does the lens profiling to each raw file BEFORE I go to Photoshop to do the merging......

Easy enough.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave,

Lens profile correction is always applied prior to HDR processing in my workflow (Particularly to take care of Chromatic Abberation) but also for the reason mentioned by Denis.


----------



## dkperez (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I goofed up my workflow...  I set up a preset to do the "pre-hdr/hfr" stuff, then another one to do the gross settings AFTER...  I forgot to put the lens stuff in the pre preset and couldn't figure out why I couldn't apply it to the psd after...

I've got things back under control for the moment!


----------

